# "Aliveness" - Matt Thornton (1hr 11min)



## Andrew Green (Jun 8, 2006)

Basically a big long talk / Q&A on how and why to train given in Iceland to a karate group.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7892384548000318708


----------



## CandianFighter (Jun 15, 2006)

I think Liddel vs. Franklin would be good. I mean Rich went to LH to fight Shamrock why not Liddel? I still think Liddel would tool him but it would be fun to see.


----------



## CandianFighter (Jun 15, 2006)

whoops, wrong thread


----------

